# Erfahrung Gasgrill



## Speedy 1975 (25. Dez. 2018)

Hallo...und ho ho ho 
da ich denke das die meisten Teichfreaks wie ich auch gerne draussen speisen und Bierchen trinken am Teich.
Thats live 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit folgenden Gasgrills?
#1: Broil King Baron 590
#2: Napoleon Lex485
#3: Weber Genesis2 LX 340
#4: Broil King Regal490(etwas über dem Budget)
Ich bin grade dabei mich über das Thema etwas schlau zu machen.


----------



## Geisy (25. Dez. 2018)

Hallo

Ich würde mir auch mal den Juskys anschauen, hab da gute Erfahrungen mit.
Vom ersparten Geld kannst du dir dann viele Steaks und Bier kaufen.
Falls du es nicht alleine schaffst kannst du hier Teichfreunde einladen.

Gruß
Norbert
P.S. ich hab den Florida


----------



## Deuned (25. Dez. 2018)

Schau mal hier nach,da hast du mehr Infos als hier bei uns im/am Gartenteich:


https://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/


----------



## teichern (26. Dez. 2018)

Meinen ersten Weber Kohle Kugelgrill habe ich irgendwann Mitte 90 gekauft und der steht heute noch bei einem Freund. Den ersten Gasgrill "Genesis Gold“ hatte ich dann Ende 98/99 gekauft, auch der läuft heute noch bei einem Bekannten (lediglich die Schläuche und einige Flavorizer Bars  wurden getauscht). Seit ca 10 Jahren habe ich den Summit 450, welcher keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen zeigt. Alle Grills werden gerne und häufig über das gesamte Jahr benutzt, insbesondere in den letzten Jahren zum Garen und Räuchern bei niedrigen Temperaturen. Alle Grills standen an einer Hauswand, lediglich mit einer Abdeckhaube geschützt. Beim Summit sind Flavorizer Bars und Grillrost (Rundstahl) aus Edelstahl, darauf würde ich auch beim Genesis achten.

Je nachdem was man mit dem Grill machen will, würde ich eine große Grillfläche bevorzugen, damit auch große Stücke indirekt gegart werden können. Alle Weber Spririt und Genesis Gasgrills haben die Brenner quer angeordnet, der Summit hat 4 Hauptbrenner anstelle von 3 und diese sind längs angeordnet. So kann man sehr großes Grillgut unterbringen. Auch der Broiler ist sehr nützlich, darauf würde ich achten. Ob man eine zusätzliche Kochstelle benötigt muß jeder selbst wissen, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man außer einem ordentlichen Pizzastein (besser einen auf Maß bestellen) eigentlich nichts vom Zubehör wirklich braucht. Nach 25 Jahren Weber Erfahrung kann ich diese wirklich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, allerdings würde ich einen in Edelstahl bevorzugen. Der Grillsportverein hilft aber sicher noch weiter.


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Dez. 2018)

... wir haben diesen hier:
https://grill-profi-shop.de/gasgril...HUU0W7-NrN-mHJBhKuYK9Z2aLiQDWZtQaAoG3EALw_wcB

Einfach klasse, seit 5 Jahren, ohne Beanstandung, absolut wetterfest... und die 'Kochplatte' nebendran leistet auch gute Dienste.


----------

